# Decent cycle shop in/near the centre of Birmingham



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

When I packed my bike up I realised that I misplaced one of the axles and now I'm stranded!  

Wasn't really arsed earlier but it's not pissing down any more. 

I'm at Aston uni, and of course on foot....


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 24, 2012)

There's a cycle surgery on queensway open til 7


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 24, 2012)

14 Priory QueenswayBirminghamB4 6BS


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> There's a cycle surgery on queensway open til 7


Can't be arsed to go back out now as I just got the computer re-set. Will go have a look tomorrow evening.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 24, 2012)

I fixed a puncture at this place once, seemed nice enough:
http://www.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/cycle-chain-ltd-13336582.html

And have been recommended this place before:
http://www.onyourbike.com/contact.php

Both in Digbeth which shouldn't be too far from you.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 24, 2012)

Annoying as I'm sure I brought the axle home when I got my bike from Nottingham, even remember having a laugh with the Mr that I shouldn't have been jumping it with such thin axles (it's a ladies hybrid road bike).

You'd think it would be difficult to misplace summat in a 16ft box!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

I went to Cyclesurgery. They gave me the axle for free, with a quick release dooda. Thank fuck as it looks well expensive in there! I'd happily recommend it to any rich people though as they were very nice. 

Apparently they only do axles in pairs, reckon I got it free as I looked like I couldn't afford a pair of them. 

I'm going to have to hunt about the other cycle shops mentioned for a back light then...


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeh, I prefer to give business to the independents myself, but cycle surgery is close to Aston and I thought you were stuck needing immediate help!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 27, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Yeh, I prefer to give business to the independents myself, but cycle surgery is close to Aston and I thought you were stuck needing immediate help!


I was and they did thank goodness. 

Now I can actually *get* to the smaller independent shops. \o/


----------



## tryfan (Nov 18, 2012)

a bit out of town but its a workers co op so well worth supporting
http://www.birminghambikefoundry.org/


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 18, 2012)

That's our local bike shop


----------

